# [SOLVED] Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi

I currently moved to Lubuntu 14.04 after I had some problems with windows where it would only detect 2GB of Ram rather than the 10GB I installed.Unfortunately I shortly discovered that the problem had followed me. :banghead:

After resetting my over-clocking settings the problem went away. I am wondering am I doing something wrong because I really need these overclocking setting and the 10GB of RAM. I am overclocking the FSB via the bios

my specs

amd athlon x2 215 CPU (overclocked to 3.4 ghz)
gigabyte 970a-d3p motherboard
10GB of ram (unknown manufacturer)
Nvidia geoforce 8500gt (overclocked)


*note

I dont think this is a temperature problem as my CPU sits on 38 degrees celcius idle and 45 degrees when using prime 95 (cpu stress test)


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

As you've discovered, some parts simply cannot be overclocked. :sad:


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

The CPU I is able to be over-clocked, I have successfully been able to overclock the CPU, the only problem is when I increase the FSB which also overclocks many other components it causes some RAM to not be detected....... I have lowered the multiplyer on the ram to match the original speed thus not overclocking it but it is still not being detected.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



SpywareDr said:


> As you've discovered, some parts simply cannot be overclocked. :sad:


What part are you reffering to? the CPU?. I have overclocked this CPU before and I had no problems, unfortunatly I have lost the configuration


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

The RAM


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Try removing RAM. How many sticks are installed. what are the brand/specs? If you have any matched pairs, try using only those. a 2x4GB matched pair is more than enough RAM unless you do very serious graphics/CAD work.
OC'ing adds more heat/stress, voids warranties and lends to shorter component life.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



> OC'ing adds more heat/stress, voids warranties and lends to shorter component life.


Not to mention most often does NOT provide any real "noticeable" increases in performance - except with benchmarking programs. 

10Gb of RAM is an odd amount. Your motherboard supports dual-channel memory architecture which means your RAM should be installed in pairs. I am assuming you have 2 x 4Gb plus 2 x 1Gb. I would start by pulling 1Gb sticks. 

I would also consider backing off your OC until you have a stable platform.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

I think the very last thing I would be doing is overclocking a cpu from 2.7 to 3.4 Ghz with a low quality video card overclocked and 10 gb of unknown ram overclocked? This is a formula for total disaster in my book.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Right? Once you "let the smoke out", there is NO going back.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Hi guys

I have the correct cooling and power system so what is wrong with my overclock?,
I do have a bad graphics card but that is due to the fact that I am short of money to spend on upgrades at the moment.

I have a 2x4GB sticks
and a 1x2GB stick


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Would increasing CPU or RAM voltage help the RAM be detected or just increase stability?, I will try and take the 2GB stick out and Will let you know how I go


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Tried removing 2Gb ram and strangely the computer would not start up without resetting the overclock......


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

What slots are the 4 gig sticks in?


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

They are in slot 1 & 3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

They should be in slots 1 and 2


> Installing the Memory
> Due to CPU limitations, read the following guidelines before installing the memory in Dual Channel mode.
> 1.
> Dual Channel mode cannot be enabled if only one DDR3 memory module is installed.
> ...


That would be the slot farthest from the CPU(DDR3_1) and the second from the CPU(DDR3_2).








I have in the past seen issues with the secondary memory channel when overclocking AMD CPU's(remember the memory controller is on the CPU not the Motherboard).


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



> I have the correct cooling and power system so what is wrong with my overclock?


Stability! Strain on supporting devices! Stability! Heat in supporting devices! Voiding warranties. And did I mention stability?

Just because you keep something cool does not mean you cannot push it beyond its physical capabilities. 



> Would increasing CPU or RAM voltage help the RAM be detected or just increase stability?


Neither. It is likely to "decrease" stability, not increase it. 



> After resetting my over-clocking settings the problem went away.


That should be telling you something.

What do you mean by "power system".

And I agree with Wrench. According to your manual, which I recommend you read carefully, your 4Gb sticks should be in Slots 1 and 2 (which are NOT next to each other). I suggest you try with just the 4Gb in those slots first. If you still want to add the other two, then install them in 3 and 4. But frankly, I would not install the 1Gb sticks because they are likely old and slower than your bigger sticks. And instead, stick with 8Gb, or buy 2 new "modern" 4Gb sticks.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Thanks bill, I have moved the 2 sticks to the 1st channel and am re-applying my overclocking settings now, fingers crossed it will work.



Bill, I'm well aware that overclocking voids your warranty , increases heat output and (if done wrong) can cause system instability. Increasing voltage on your CPU when it becomes unstable during an overclock is well known to increase stability so I am not to sure why you are saying it makes it less stable. I have read that applying to MUCH voltage to the CPU will cause it to become unstable but aslong as you know what you are doing you should not have that problem. The reason I was asking wether or not increasing voltage would fix the problem is that I am currently resetting my overclock and the CPU frequency is back to standard (3.4) but because I have underclocked my RAM to 400MHZ (800 DDR ) there is no RAM issue, when I have finished overclocking I will switch the RAM back to channel 2 incase that was the issue otherwise I was going to suggest increasing voltage in RAM.



Mrada


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Put the RAM in the proper slots, get rid of the 2GB stick, remove all OC and see how it goes.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Thanks tyree


I have done all that and I have narrowed it down to an OC setting, I have underclocked my RAM to 400MHZ (800MHZ DDR) and put my normal OC settings back and the problem is gone, I think we should concentrate on if the RAM timings, multiplyer or voltage could be the issue


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



> I think we should concentrate on if the RAM timings, multiplyer or voltage could be the issue


I think you should look at dumping the 1Gb sticks and leaving it there, or add two more new sticks of RAM to see if your system will support it. At this point, you have NOT eliminated the motherboard slots (or controller) as your problem.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Really I see nothing that tell us what your "power system" is?
Psu make and model #?



mrada911 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have the correct cooling and power system so what is wrong with my overclock?,
> I do have a bad graphics card but that is due to the fact that I am short of money to spend on upgrades at the moment.
> ...


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



Bill_Bright said:


> I think you should look at dumping the 1Gb sticks and leaving it there, or add two more new sticks of RAM to see if your system will support it. At this point, you have NOT eliminated the motherboard slots (or controller) as your problem.


Why are you so concentrated on removing the 2GB RAM stick? If I get no performance gain; just a spare slot of RAM why would I want to do it? I moved the RAM to different slots and the problem still occurs during overclocking so I'm thinking it is an overclock setting, its more a matter of what setting.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Not only does it offer you nothing you need but since it works against dual channel ram it could be causing issues besides.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

I have removed the 2GB ram stick and still no difference :facepalm:, when i referred to 'Power System' I meant power supply haha sorry, I have a 500 whatt power supply, im not to familiar with the model number but I havent seen any power related problems when stress testing etc...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

If you don't see a known brand name on a plate on the side of it then it most defionitely is at least part of the problem, testing or not.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Yea sorry I cant see a brand name or anything :/


I did a max power consumption test on prime 95 and ran it for around 4 hours with no crashes at all so I really don't see if that could be causing it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

There are minute manufacturing differences -- flaws -- that simply do not allow some parts to be overclocked successfully. 

If the manufacturer thought that they could be run faster, they would have marked them as such so they could increase the price.

In other words, overclocking is a gamble. Some parts can be overclocked successfully and others, even out of the same batch, simply refuse to work at faster speeds. You can continue to try and push them of course . . . all they way to self-destruction.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



> Why are you so concentrated on removing the 2GB RAM stick?


I don't understand why you are so insistent on using it when you know using 1 stick instead of a pair of sticks disables dual-channel memory!!!  Note, unlike some motherboards, your motherboard manual does NOT indicate that board is capable of running dual-channel on one channel, and single on the other simultaneously. For the motherboards that can, it is clearly indicated in the manuals. 

You have come here seeking advice and that is cool. But you refuse to accept what no less than 5 experts are telling you! 



> If I get no performance gain; just a spare slot of RAM why would I want to do it?


And I say if you get no performance gain, why use it? Why disable dual-channel when it offers such a significant performance gain? Why use single channel when it can be a bottleneck? Why consume excess power and generate more heat with negligible (at best) gains in return?

FTR - I have a shoe box full of perfectly good, but older, less capacity 512Mb, 1Gb, and 2Gb RAM modules. I have accepted the fact because of their sizes, and the inevitable advances in the "state-of-the-art" that creates obsolescence - they needed to be retired and replaced with more current devices. I would urge you to do the same.


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



Bill_Bright said:


> I don't understand why you are so insistent on using it when you know using 1 stick instead of a pair of sticks disables dual-channel memory!!!  Note, unlike some motherboards, your motherboard manual does NOT indicate that board is capable of running dual-channel on one channel, and single on the other simultaneously. For the motherboards that can, it is clearly indicated in the manuals.
> 
> You have come here seeking advice and that is cool. But you refuse to accept what no less than 5 experts are telling you!
> 
> ...




Okay thanks Bill, sorry about that I have taken out the 2GB stick now, I didn't think it would disable dual channel memory. I have found that when I apply my overclock settings now the computer fails to boot unless I remove the 2x4GB sticks and replace them with the 2GB stick which seems to take the overclock fine. Could this be the 2x4GB RAM Failing? Or is it just that they arent to fond of overclocking?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



> Could this be the 2x4GB RAM Failing? Or is it just that they arent to fond of overclocking?


Or both. I don't know. 

I am not a fan of overclocking because overclocking is a "marketing gimmick", not a designed "feature". Electrical engineers do not build in overclocking overhead. They build to design specs OR to the limitations of the raw materials OR the limitations imposed by the Laws of Physics - to include thermal properties. 

What I know is when buying RAM, you need to buy RAM with the same specs as RAM listed on the motherboard's QVL - qualified vendors list. The QVL for your board can be found here.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

A common misconception is that if you assemble processor A with motherboard B add RAM C and video card D you'll be able to benchmark or overclock to some widespread average you have seen. Even worse is some imagine not an average, but that some extraordinary well publicized overclock will be obtainable. 

Why isn't this always so? The technical answer is that when Integrated Circuits (IC) Chips are made, they are tested, but, the manufacturer does not explore the full potential of each and every individual chip. They instead do a limited amount of testing, first for basic functionality with a burn-in and then roughly for speed, known as speed binning. Some chips will be better than others, most will be average and a few will be below average. It is a classic bell curve with the average commanding the lion's share.

Some processors or memory chips can gain a reputation as good overclockers largely because the speed they end up rated for is conservative. Others are speed binned to a finer granularity and their potential is more limited. Of course all of these tests are based on the "stock" voltage the chip class is destined for as well as an average temperature of operation.

Overclocking is one way for the end-user to explore their full performance potential. However, this is also how you can accelerate the "wear" on the chip and may also uncover a latent defect that will further degrade, or kill the chip.

Source: Overclockers Australia Forums - View Single Post - Needing advice on the finer points of the overclock.

Another problem with overclocking is electromigration: DWPG.Com - Semiconductor Electromigration In-Depth


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

Thanks for the advice

After reading your posts I have decided to give up on overclocking, the RAM isn't taking it too well and its just a huge amount of effort for very little return.

I have reset the overclocking settings, taken out the 2GB RAM. I am thinking of just buying a new AM3+ CPU, any suggestions on the best price/performance one out there?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*

PassMark - CPU Mark - Socket AM3 & AM3+ CPU Performance - Updated 15th of September 2014


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Overclocking causes RAM to not be detected*



Rich-M said:


> Not only does it offer you nothing you need but since it works against dual channel ram it could be causing issues besides.


 
Nope. the 2x4 is dual channel. The 1x2 is single but thee dual does not somehow negate the efficiency of the 2x4 in dual. If the 2x4 are matched they are good, but if the single channel stick is not the same (identical to the 2x4) there can definitely be issues with timings and voltages and how the motherboard will try to regulate all 3 sticks. That's the problem.


----------

